# Jedi Gym



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2008)

Hilarious. Vader Rocks!! :jediduel:
http://www.atom.com/funny_videos/sw_jedi_gym/


----------



## Kacey (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm... wasn't quite expecting _that_ end to the "heroes' journey"!  I hope, for the gym owner's sake, that Voldemort doesn't show up next....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah, was half expecting that myself... mebbe there'll be a sequel...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 5, 2008)

Not sure if I think that is funny or not - must be the English-gene burning bright tonight (or it might just be that I'm a (original) Star Wars geek and don't like it being mocked) ... flips coin ... let the Force decide.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 5, 2008)

Tee hee!

Now that Lando is my idea of a ladies' man!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Not sure if I think that is funny or not - must be the English-gene burning bright tonight (or it might just be that I'm a (original) Star Wars geek and don't like it being mocked) ... flips coin ... let the Force decide.


 
I've known English people to have a sense of humour now and then..


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 5, 2008)

I didn't mean it like that, *Girlbug* .  

Just ask Monty Python, The Goodies, Steptoe and Son, The Two Ronnies, The Goons, Billy Connoly, Eddie Izzard ... we can do humour, especially wry or oblique commentary humour.

It is just that sometimes what is hilarious to one culture leaves another cold e.g. the famous German joke of "Waiter there is a fly in my soup!" :lol:.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2008)

Well to be honest I wasn't too hot on British humor until my oldest brother got me watching some of the older shows like Allo Allo and Black Adder... then I started to like Red Dwarf for a while but faded off from it. 
No doubt that the Brits have a fine sense of humor. A gal I knew from the Isle told me that there are two types however. There's the "intelligent, educated" humor like Black Adder and Are You Being Served types and then there's the uneducated low brow humor of Benny Hill types. 
I've found that the humor is much more broader than just those two types. Understanding the culture helps appreciate it more. 

Either way... nobody beats the Bean!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 5, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> No doubt that the Brits have a fine sense of humor. A gal I knew from the Isle told me that there are two types however. There's the "intelligent, educated" humor like Black Adder and Are You Being Served types and then there's the uneducated low brow humor of Benny Hill types.


 
That's pretty much true throughout comedy though.


----------



## exile (Jul 5, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Hmm... wasn't quite expecting _that_ end to the "heroes' journey"!  *I hope, for the gym owner's sake, that Voldemort doesn't show up next....*



_Exactly_ what I was thinking.... :EG:


----------

